# Picking a camshaft



## clemson89 (May 28, 2011)

Hey guys I am ordering kooks 1 7/8 headers and 3'' mids with no cats. Im gonna keep my stock exhaust on my 06 a4. I know enough about headers and mids but I have NO clue about camshafts... can someone school me on camshafts. I know what they do but I dont know what all the numbers people spout when they are talking about them. Ive got no clue what lift and all that means when talking about a cam. Thanks guys.


----------

